# Unable to use Google chrome



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Every time I try to use Google chrome, I get this message:



> *Unable to access the network*
> 
> Google Chrome is having trouble accessing the network.
> 
> ...


I've tried making adjustments with my antivirus settings and everything else the message suggests, but I'm still unable to get Chrome to work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Make sure you have the most recent version of your virus protection and Chrome itself on your device.

I'm on there right now using Chrome...no such message.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I do have the most recent version of my AV protection. What's the most recent version of Chrome? I'll double-check that then.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

26.0.1410.43, on Windows at least.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. That's what I've got.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Lord Vader, where do you surf? It seems like every few weeks you end up back here with a new "Interweb's" related issue with one of your pcs.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Blame it on AT&T UVerse. I never had these problems when I had Comcast Internet.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Duh. I should have thought of this from the start--I just uninstalled it then reinstalled it and now it's working. 

I'll still blame it on UVerse. I hate it. $75/month for their so-called "fastest" speed. At my previous residence, I was paying $39.95/month for Comcast's Blast service and getting speeds of, I kid you not, 250% faster than UVerse. I'll take 50megs over 20 megs any day.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Lord Vader, I'm on Uverse, never had a virus/malware/spyware problem in 7 years...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I still hate UVerse. For one thing, it's WAY overpriced! I'd take Comcast high speed Internet any day of the week.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Lord Vader, I'm on Uverse, never had a virus/malware/spyware problem in 7 years...


Same here, except it's 1 year.

LV, was your original Turbo Tax Uverse's fault, too?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No. I wasn't with UVerse then. :raspberry


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

No Interest (service) Provider should have any restrictions or be able to dictate what you use on your computer as a customer, unless malicious intent is involved. 

They also should have no limits on what browser one uses.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader - what O/S are you running, and what are you using for endpoint protection (anti virus/firewall)?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've got a buddy that uses Comcast, he somehow manages to hose up something on his pc every few weeks....its not the ISP....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No Interest (service) Provider should have any restrictions or be able to dictate what you use on your computer as a customer, unless malicious intent is involved.


All of my stocks representing companies with an ISP component had shareholder initiatives to adopt "net neutrality" as an operating policy and each of them was recommended against by the Board.

btw, I assumed that you meant Internet Provider as opposed to Interest Provider.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Could be a 32 v 64 bit issue?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Can you imagine if the phone company would shut you off because they didn't like the kinds of conversation you were having?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> I've got a buddy that uses Comcast, he somehow manages to hose up something on his pc every few weeks....its not the ISP....


Same here. My friend is infamous for spreading chain mail and "jokes of the day", but he doesn't seem to understand why his PC keeps getting hosed. Lord knows what other risky behaviors he repeats.


----------

